# Skid steer doors and enclosures. 1/4 inch lexan up to 34" Margard bullitproof!!



## scott321789

Hello all, we at Thermfast Industries manufacture a line of heavy duty Skid steer doors and enclosures for most all popular makes of skid steers and skid loaders.

Check out our ebay website for pricing and options, just click the link below:

http://stores.ebay.com/Thermfast-industries

We have Cat , Case , Bobcat, thomas, ASV , Terex, New Holland, just to name a few.

You can call us directly at 1 866 924 7355 toll free

or email us at [email protected]

Here are some pictures of the products we sell.

Keep warm this winter!


----------



## davidhoypt

*Lexan Doors*

Look like a great door. BUT, no one wants to plow without windshield wipers!


----------



## scott321789

You can drill and mount windshield wipers in our doors. It only takes 2 holes .Easy as drillin' wood!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Why did I just picture a bunch of guys designing there own hand operated windshield wipers. Looks like a good product.


----------



## davidhoypt

*Mounting a wiper to door*

Not to be too difficulty, but if is that easy, why doesn't the manufacturer do it?


----------



## xtreem3d

Not a knock on them but more a FWIW...they don't have doors for all machines listed in the post..I inquired about a NH door but they aren't designed yet,
Steve


----------



## dgterp

Scott, sent you an email a few days ago but got no response. Looking for a windshield for a Takeuchi TL 130, are they avaiable? Will a wiper blade scratch the lexan? Thanks.


----------



## scott321789

Sorry, we have not designed Takeuchi yet. Hopefully before full blown winter we will have it engineered.

Thermfast Industries
1 866 924 3755

Our store link:

http://stores.ebay.com/Thermfast-industries


----------



## Advantage

I ordered windows for our ASV. Pretty quick response to my questions/call. I'll let everyone know how it works out.


----------



## scott321789

*Komatsu Door and enclosures*

We have now engineered our Komatsu Kit for all CK and SK skid steer models. Here are some pictures of the end product:

You can see all of our Skid Steer Doors and enclosures by clicking the following link to our ebay store:

http://stores.ebay.com/Thermfast-industries

You can also call us at 1 866 924 7355 toll free


----------



## leolkfrm

scott321789;1499413 said:


> You can drill and mount windshield wipers in our doors. It only takes 2 holes .Easy as drillin' wood!


but then the buyer would have to seak out a good product to use,...why not make it an option?


----------



## DGODGR

dgterp;1501024 said:


> Scott, sent you an email a few days ago but got no response. Looking for a windshield for a Takeuchi TL 130, are they avaiable? Will a wiper blade scratch the lexan? Thanks.





scott321789;1501113 said:


> Sorry, we have not designed Takeuchi yet. Hopefully before full blown winter we will have it engineered.
> 
> Thermfast Industries


From what I know lexan will scratch easier than glass. Since the Thermfast rep seemed to skirt the question I am led to believe that they think so too.


----------



## scott321789

No Question about it! 
Lexan scratches easier than glass. We do offer a product in our 3/4 inch line of doors called MarGard.

Margard is 2 pieces of scratch proof lexan laminated to a single 1/2 inch piece of Acrylic.
The end result - Monster thick, scratch-proof door! It's the same stuff you see in the payday loans teller's wickets. Indestructible. Bulletproof.

One thing to remember - A stray piece of re-bar swinging towards your head does not care whether you have a glass window , or a Lexan window - only you will !!!

http://stores.ebay.com/Thermfast-industries

1 866 924 7355


----------



## DGODGR

I have a Bobcat A300. The door glass has a curve to it. I guess it could be described as convex. In your picures you show a flat door, until it tips forward at the top, on the Bobcat. Can you make them to the same shape as OEM?


----------



## scott321789

The tooling and engineering of a "bubbled Lexan door" is quite tough. We will be offering the G series in a Bubble type Lexan door towards the springtime when things cool down for us.

We will also be offering the Brand new Bobcat thermoformed door as well as the New Caterpillar Bubble style doors this spring.

Thanks for your response

http://stores.ebay.com/Thermfast-industries


----------



## Advantage

Just wanted to add that the windows I ordered were shipped quickly and worked out great. I would order again.


----------

